# Saw this on another forum



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quOxD6rA21E


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Good progress for K9!!!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

jeff oehlsen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quoxd6ra21e


finally!!! Yes!!!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

The first Cop lives by me.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

**Disregard - computer is f'ing up**


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quOxD6rA21E


The first Officer speaking was shot during a highrisk entry as a member of their ( a neighboring agency's ) SWAT team . While he was recovering we took care of Major at our kennel for a couple months . He had quite the case of seperation anxiety and chewed the crap out of the fenceing in our kennel .

Because of that we let him out to hang out with us in the office . Took him for walks and just let him blow off some steam . He was very well behaved and just a great dog . I got to know him more then any other K9 handlers dog , even in our own unit . He's like a member of our K9 unit's family even though he wasn't a member of our department or even trained by us . It's sucks to know what happened to him . The 3 suspects that assaulted him were arrested and released shortly afterwards . About 2 weeks later they were arrested again for I think even more burglaries that they pulled off after their first release from jail . 

Their assault on Major was big news but their arrest for those new crimes never was mentioned .

The first Senator was my old Chief . He retired last year and I see he has grown quite the interesting beard .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone I have ever known that was worth a shit would shoot someone outright for hurting their dog. 

It gets messy with you guys, but I would love to see bad things happen to people that do shit like that.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's a bummer.  I honestly thought that to do anything to a K9 on duty netted the equivalent of the same action against a human officer. Seems I was wrong about that.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> That's a bummer.  I honestly thought that to do anything to a K9 on duty netted the equivalent of the same action against a human officer. Seems I was wrong about that.


Many people think that . It's kind of a Catch 22 letting it out that it's usually only a few years sentence for doing so .


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

There's been discussion about protective equipment for these dogs on this forum before but I've never paid much attention to it. What is the reason they don't wear protective gear? I'm also interested in knowing when assaults take place is it usually with a weapon and if so, what typically is the object used by the attacker?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Many people think that . It's kind of a Catch 22 letting it out that it's usually only a few years sentence for doing so .


I was under the impression that screwing around with a K9 was risking having your ass shot off too. That sucks about the dog in the video - especially in light of what else you mentioned after the fact.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Your right jeff, if we meet up one day remind to tell you just how right you are.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> The first Officer speaking was shot during a highrisk entry as a member of their ( a neighboring agency's ) SWAT team . While he was recovering we took care of Major at our kennel for a couple months . He had quite the case of seperation anxiety and chewed the crap out of the fenceing in our kennel .
> 
> Because of that we let him out to hang out with us in the office . Took him for walks and just let him blow off some steam . He was very well behaved and just a great dog . I got to know him more then any other K9 handlers dog , even in our own unit . He's like a member of our K9 unit's family even though he wasn't a member of our department or even trained by us . It's sucks to know what happened to him . The 3 suspects that assaulted him were arrested and released shortly afterwards . About 2 weeks later they were arrested again for I think even more burglaries that they pulled off after their first release from jail .
> 
> ...


Dang quite the beard??
Ill show this to my wife she has been following Majors ordeal as have I think she has donated money for his medical bills or a fund or something.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> There's been discussion about protective equipment for these dogs on this forum before but I've never paid much attention to it. What is the reason they don't wear protective gear? I'm also interested in knowing when assaults take place is it usually with a weapon and if so, what typically is the object used by the attacker?


The vests are just too bulky even the new ones . They hinder the dog's main assets which are it's speed and agilty and hinder the dog's abilty to cool off in hot weather . As far as bullet proof vests they don't cover the head which is where dogs get shot the vast majority of time . Because the dog is usually shot coming at the suspect or already on the bite . 

As for stab resistant vests once again they are heavier and restrict the dogs' movements plus can give the suspect something to grab on to .

Not sure of the breakdown on weapons . In my department since I've been on it we've had 4 K9s shot , 2 killed , 1 retired and one still currently working the street . 1 stabbed (recovered and came back to work) and multiple dogs hit with anything the suspect can find . Of those dogs hit with something none received very serious injuries .

On the flip side during that same time period we've had 1 K9 handler killed along with his partner , one handler stabbed with a Samari sword (cut artery on leg , punctured lung ) his K9 partner was unhurt and another slashed across the face with a boxcutter and his partner was unhurt . 

My 2 K9 partners have not been hurt seriously , but they have been punched , kicked , hit with tables , a plastic cooler , had a cardoor slammed on his head split his nose open and one guy even bit one of my dogs (no damage his hair did a good job protecting him along with myself ) did make Mic very angry though . Also when I was new I made the mistake of leaving my 6" street lead on my partner . While on the bite the suspect grabbed it tore the dog off the bite causing alot of damage to himself and began spinning the dog bouncing him off of a bunch of kitchen applainces . This all happened in just seconds I saw Mic find and bite him from cover at the top of a staircase and moved in immediately . These things can happen very fast and alot of damage can be done quickly . 

As for Major he was actually assaulted by 3 suspects . The one with the knife did the most damage but there was also 1 armed with a big bolt cutter and another with a pry bar . The handler heard the dog , got there quickly but the suspects were already out of sight . Luckily they had a good perimeter and were all caught later . Major did bite the guy with the knife and one of our K9s was called in and found and bit another of the suspects . Also the next day another of our K9 teams searched and found the knife used by the suspect . So the K9s did help bring some justice for their kind .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Dang quite the beard??
> Ill show this to my wife she has been following Majors ordeal as have I think she has donated money for his medical bills or a fund or something.


Thanks for that Mike . He was making some progress but it soon stopped . Major is retired and at home with the handler . His front legs work but not the back and he is incontenant(sp?) . But he is still the same old happy dog . The handler has been rotated back to patrol and a new handler and dog is scheduled to start in our new Patrol class in March .


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That being said, I'd be thinking up some tricky ultra hi-tech type stuff that's motion/pressure activated with multi probe tazers that could be triggered remotely. I expect it'd be a matter of getting the right person/team put on the task and appropriate funding of course. 

I am being serious although maybe not terribly realistic I suppose. Why look at the obvious solution to keep them safe? The answer may be found in (high) technology.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm up for anything that would keep them safe . Unfortunatly it'a dangerous thing they are asked to do . The suspects don't play by any rules where we do . If we could predict what a suspect was going to do or if they all behaved the same way it would help alot . But for now that's only in movies .


----------



## Alan R. Wyatt (Dec 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Anyone I have ever known that was worth a shit would shoot someone outright for hurting their dog.
> 
> It gets messy with you guys, but I would love to see bad things happen to people that do shit like that.


 
For the law enforcement side, is lethal force justified to protect the life of the K-9?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alan R. Wyatt said:


> For the law enforcement side, is lethal force justified to protect the life of the K-9?


Nope .


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Nope .


I would think that it should be. Course I am not sure everyone would agree.

The way I see it, the dogs are employed for a reason which is to gain an advantage within a particular situation. One wold expect that if harm is done to the dog that the response would be something equal in measure. Kinda like a suspect returning fire in response to tear gas. Do you keep throwing in the gas and wait for the firing to stop or do you kick it up a notch to get a handle on the situation?

I'm still a bit dumbfounded over the revelation that an assault on a K9 doesn't carry the same penalty as it would against an officer. I have no idea where I got that idea from...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Just shoot them, 99.9% of them deserve it anyway whether it's for what they're doing at the moment or previously.

Nobody would hesitate to shoot someone if their human partner was being knifed or whatever..it's just more paperwork after all. People up here get shot all the time for all kinds of things and we have gun control.. shoot the asswads, you know you wanna.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.calgaryherald.com/RCMP+s...hase+between+Banff+Canmore/4268375/story.html

This is what happens when you point a needle at the guys up here :-\"


----------

